
Ask HN: What is your preferred method of personal password storage? - ng-user
Tell me you use a password manager.. if so which is your go-to and why? A proficient look at which is the best under the hood could be interesting in regards to user&#x27;s security.<p>If you don&#x27;t use a password manager.. it&#x27;s 2016 how do you do it with presumably hundreds of online accounts, don&#x27;t tell me you&#x27;ve got the same password..
======
edent
LastPass. It's good enough and worth the US$12/pa.

Syncs with Linux & Android. Lets me easily share passwords where needed. Has
2FA.

Literally renewed today. I did take a look at LessPass [sic] and a few others
- I'd prefer an open-source and self hosted solution, but LastPass is cheap
enough and convenient not to make it a priority.

That said, I do have a few sites which I use my own self generated password -
makes logging in on, say, smart TVs a bit easier. I use the same "algorithm"
for each - for example, for Twitter, TWpass321.

The other line of defence is a unique email address for each service. Using a
catch-all email means I can be twit@example.com, bing@example.com, etc.

If one if those services are compromised, I know exactly who has leaked my
details - and they can't use those credentials to log into another service.

------
PaulHoule
I have a perl script that I type a pass phase into, as well as the domain name
of site, and it uses a hash function to create a password.

On average the password is rich in upper case, lower case, symbols, etc.
Sometimes though it lacks a number or has a character that is not allowed, and
the adaptations to that are another part of the story.

I have thought of making a little JS app that runs on a web browser but
haven't done it out of paranoia.

------
smt88
KeePass, secured with password + private key. The private key is not synced to
the cloud, but the KeePass database is synced with SpiderOak. OwnCloud would
be better for that, though.

I will never touch anything like LastPass, Dashlane, etc., where you have no
idea how secure anything is.

------
dClauzel
MacOS’s keychain, and LastPass.

~~~
sheraz
Up voted, and seconded. Last pass is great for group sharing as well.

